# Weight Watcher on Fire...



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Can any one help me. I downloaded an app from Amazon, it's a WWDiary that is supposed to work on the Fire. 
Is there something in the settings that I need to adjust to get the points plus to load. It just does not move....
it looks to be a pretty good app.... but the diet/food entry portion just will not load even after a long wait.
Brenda


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Last year I tried to download the WW Android app to my Droid.  I took too much memory and never work, crashed the phone.  Unless they have fixed the app, I bet it still doesn't work.  I know I tried several times through out the past year.  No doing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it the Ultimate weight watchers diary?  (Note that this is not an official WW app.)

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

The WW app is not available for the Fire (but there is a droid version)

I don't know about WWDiary.  Have you tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it?


----------

